# Are Humans Descended From WalkingTree Dwellers?



## Drachir (Aug 12, 2009)

In an interesting new theory regarding human evolution, a Canadian anthropologist has postulated that the first apes to walk upright descended from trees rather than being ground dwelling apes.  This is based on a comparison of the structure of wrist bones in apes and discovering that some seem better suited for walking than others.  

Darwin's theory stands on both feet


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 12, 2009)

Drachir said:


> In an interesting new theory regarding human evolution, a Canadian anthropologist has postulated that the first apes to walk upright descended from *trees* rather than being ground dwelling apes.



Hmmm that explains why I love trees so much


----------



## Nik (Aug 13, 2009)

Grammatical glitches aside, I think the idea is that those first upright apes were used to dashing around in trees, then adapted the knack to cross open ground...

Um, as described, I don't think it is original, as the hypothesis that tree-dwellers were forced onto ground as changing climate opened forest clearings to savannah has been around for a long, long time...


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 13, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Hmmm that explains why I love trees so much


 
But does it explain why I love the music of Bach?


As to the article (and the research it reported) it seems to be saying no more than Gorillas, on the one hand, and Chimpanzees and Bonobos on the other have taken different evolutionary paths to where they are today. It suggests that we should be more open minded about our own origins and evolutionary path. As far as I can see, it says nothing specific about our evolutionary path.

So the question posed remains unaswered; but the issue has become a known unknown rather than an assumed known.


----------



## Wiglaf (Aug 13, 2009)

Nik said:


> Grammatical glitches aside, I think the idea is that those first upright apes were used to dashing around in trees, then adapted the knack to cross open ground...
> 
> Um, as described, I don't think it is original, as the hypothesis that tree-dwellers were forced onto ground as changing climate opened forest clearings to savannah has been around for a long, long time...


That would be the theory that we were taught in my physical anthropology class over a decade ago.  It is good too know that the Canadian scientists have caught up with the rest of us though.


----------

